# Convert large format HP to sublimation



## fareforce (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a 61” HP Designjet z6200 that I don’t use very much anymore and was wondering if you can or if anyone has converted one of these to a sublimation printer.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I think most (all?) HPs use thermal print heads, and that inks used to decorate shirts generally require Piezo heads.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

fareforce said:


> I have a 61” HP Designjet z6200 that I don’t use very much anymore and was wondering if you can or if anyone has converted one of these to a sublimation printer.


Heads MUST be piezo type (ie Epson) otherwise the sublimation process starts occurring in the print head and before the pressing as the heat from HP's heads is used for ink transport. Epson (and some others) use piezo heads which transport ink thru the heads using electrical charge, therefore no heat to lay down the ink.


----------

